# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  LG tool activation for Setool

## MALPINSSA

*OFECIAL RESELLER OF ACTIVATION LG SETOOL الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
new features:* * KF600, KF600C, KF600D, GB250, GB250F, GB250G, GB255, GB255G, GB258, KP270, 
KP275, KP275C, KP275D, KC560, KF350, KF350D, GM310, GM310F, GM310G, KF510, 
KF510C, KF510D, GD310, GD550, GD551, GW520, GW520GO, GW525,
GW525G, GW525GX, 
KP500, KP500GO, KP500N, KP500SIM3, KP501, KP501GO, KP501N, KP502, KP502GO, KP505, 
KP550, KP570, KP570Q, T320, T320E, T320G, GD510, GD510N, GD510GO, GD510NGO, 
GS290, GS290GO, GS290N, GS290NGO, GM360, GM360GO, GM360I, GS390, GS390GO, GS500, 
GS500F, GS500G, GS500GO, GS500V, KM570, KM570F, GC900, GC900E, GC900F, KM900, 
KM900E, KM900F, KM900G, KF900, GD900, GD900e, GD900f, T325, T325G, GT550, 
GT350, GT350GO, GT350I, KM553, KM555, KM555E, KM555G, KM555R, KM555GO, GD910, 
GD910C, KC550, KC550C, KC550D, KM380, KM380C, KM380D, KM380T, KM385D, KM386C, 
GT360, GT365, GT365GO, TE365, TE365F, TE365GO, TE360, KS360, KS360GO, KS365, 
KC780, KS660, GX500* *- "yellow screen" repair improved*  * GB220, GB220go, GB220N, GB230, GB280, A130, A133, A133GO, A133R, 
A133CH, GS170, C100, C105, GU220, GU230, GU230GO, GD350* *- Read version info*  * added models:*  * VM265, AS740, VS740, US740*  *- Read/Write MEID
- Repair Phone number(MDN)
- Read/Write SID/NID
- Read/Write BlueTooth address
- Read SSD_A, SSD_B
- Read/Write PRL
- Read/WriteSPC SPC 
- Read User Lock Code
- Read/Write Digital MIN
- Read/Write AKEY
- Read/Write OTKSL*  * L04A, L01B* * - Read/Write NVM
- Factory Reset
- Unlock
- Repair IMEI*  * L04B* *- Read/Write NVM
- Factory Reset
-* MOROCCO
Company: ESPACE GSM
Contact person: TAOUCHIKHT HAMID
Phone: 212661776661/212524886010
E-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي hamid

----------


## YAHOO

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## badisat10

بالنسبة لالجي   استعمل فاشة رومانيوية اللغة 
kh990

----------


## akarkon

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

